# Cracked Paw Pads



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I noticed that Ry's paw pads are cracked and rough, I have been using a paw pad protector since then but it doesn't seem to be helping, plus its not very easy to apply. I would love something natural I can use on his paw pads. I was thinking coconut oil but I wasn't sure it would help. 

I also dont know how often I should be using this stuff. Or how often anything should be applied to his paws. 

Could it smelling like food actually make it worse? If he is licking it off.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Maybe try Bag Balm? It's for cow's udders.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bag-Balm-ud...77c900c&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=301718664324


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Is that natural? It says petroleum base.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

I have no idea, but it's used on udders, lips, and babies so it seems like people feel it's pretty safe and gentle to use. I'm not really a 'natural' person so I just don't pay any attention to that.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I just feel better only using natural products especially if they will potentially be ingested.


----------



## griffinflames (Sep 19, 2015)

Take a look a Musher's Secret. It's waxed based and dog safe. I'd recommend a thin application daily or at least frequently for paw maintenance. Too much and you can leave wax prints around the house. It does have a bit of pine-like scent to it so some dogs may not like it or like it too much and try to lick it as soon as it goes on. I have not had problems with my dog using it in the winter and it is generally highly reviewed for what it's worth.


Sent from mobile device using Tapatalk


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Pads should be rough. Think how rough a human's foot is if they always go barefoot. The smooth feet are the ones always protected by shoes. Smooth pads are the ones that are going to get worn down and sore in challenging conditions. 

If they are sore and cracked, then something like bag balm or musher's secret will help them heal. But I would shy away from using it all the time, you want the pads to be tough and rough. There is an old remedy that hunters would use to toughen up their dog's feet for hunting season. Brew up some strong tea, cool it, and soak or apply to the pads a couple times a day. The tannic acid in the tea will toughen up the pads.

And yes, too much licking of the pads will make it worse.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

samshine that is not true..... i am a barefoot runner and i hate shoes.... my feet are not calloused or rough... my perspective is internal health for both people and animals.. when it comes to skin areas.. exposure to environmental conditions, can affect skin areas but you should see healing. if not think deeper ,, is there something missing in their diet... are their body systems functioning correctly... i watched the transformation with my Major , his body did the whole homeostasis thing for a long time until it completely couldn't compensate any more and his paws went from full thick black could take any conditions, to cracked not healing, to pink paper thin and tearing on just fresh cut grass... once we got his body back on the right track.. his paw pads went back to thick black to run on anything...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

He doesn't seem bothered by his feet, but I do have a dog who doesn't really react to pain , so its my job to make sure that he isn't hiding any pain. And his pads look really uncomfortable, they do heal, but they are cracked around the edges and I wanted to offer a little help. 

I haven't been taking him on walks much because I wasn't sure how concrete would be on his feet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

PatriciafromCO said:


> samshine that is not true..... i am a barefoot runner and i hate shoes.... my feet are not calloused or rough... my perspective is internal health for both people and animals.. when it comes to skin areas.. exposure to environmental conditions, can affect skin areas but you should see healing. if not think deeper ,, is there something missing in their diet... are their body systems functioning correctly... i watched the transformation with my Major , his body did the whole homeostasis thing for a long time until it completely couldn't compensate any more and his paws went from full thick black could take any conditions, to cracked not healing, to pink paper thin and tearing on just fresh cut grass... once we got his body back on the right track.. his paw pads went back to thick black to run on anything...


It isn't either or. 

You can have health conditions that affect skin, but trust me: A dog who has never set foot on a rough surface is going to have an issue with it. Just like someone who *doesn't* go barefoot finds gravel painful and can end up with bruised up, painful, feet and someone who regularly goes barefoot isn't bothered. Health counts, but so does conditioning.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

yes conditioning to new surfaces, activities, intensity and duration would be my first thought too....


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

We haven't been doing anything new, same things we have been doing since I got him. it could be allergies, he has known season and food allergies, I haven't been feeding him any of his allergens, so it could just be the time of year causing some skin issues. Plus it was a long, dry winter.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> We haven't been doing anything new, same things we have been doing since I got him. it could be allergies, he has known season and food allergies, I haven't been feeding him any of his allergens, so it could just be the time of year causing some skin issues. Plus it was a long, dry winter.


I agree with CptJack, re read your original post and didn't see you mention you were doing anything new... what was happening to Major was digestive issues, that became so inflamed to the lining areas of his digestive track that it then became malabsobtion, he wasn't getting benefits nutrient wise so his over all body system as a whole (over time) were suffering in other areas... that is why I mentioned health .. his paws were fine and tough then the cracking with gaps spaces , then started to become thinner and smooth, then the pink areas started, .. once he started getting nutrition back into this system everything reversed back to healthy pads...


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

Ry does have food allergies but he is no longer showing any symptoms. I will keep an eye on his pads and if they don't heal I will keep trying things until we find out what helps him. 

He has been on concrete before, but maybe more walks and conditioning is what he needs. I will definitely try it, as long as it does not make them worse it certainly can't hurt.


----------

